# Tour de France & marathon



## spako (May 23, 2006)

The next few weeks will be very interesting over here in Luxemburg. 
Next sunday there will be a night marathon in Luxemburg-city with lots of animation (hot air balloons, music aso).
As this event will be starting in the evening I would really appreciate some advice on what settings to use for shots of the runners, the balloons and the musicians...


A few weeks later (3. and 4. of july) the Tour de France will come to my hometown. There will be an arrival (3th) and a departure (4th).
Now I was wondering which one you would suggest to attend... I will have to take a day off from work and wouldn't want to miss 2 days in a row, so if anyone has an idea on what day would be the more interesting ... (I never attended the Tour the France on an "Etappe")

What lens do I pack?

Many questions I know :blushing: But your help would be much appreciated!


----------



## LilmaK (May 23, 2006)

I wish I were in your position to have the opportunity to shoot Tour-de-France events...
There's only ONE problem with your post. You have "3th" and 4th instead of "3rd" and 4th.  kinda funny though...must be ur excitement


----------



## spako (May 23, 2006)

It's more likely that it's because my english s**ks


----------



## ThomThomsk (May 24, 2006)

spako said:
			
		

> A few weeks later (3. and 4. of july) the Tour de France will come to my hometown. There will be an arrival (3th) and a departure (4th).
> Now I was wondering which one you would suggest to attend...



The TdF is the only sporting event that I watch on TV, so that would be my preference. However, on the 3rd they arrive in Luxembourg at the end of a 223Km stage, and on the 4th they leave on a 216Km stage. No time trial in Luxembourg, so you would need to plan carefully where to stand, because otherwise all you will see is the peloton shooting past at 40Km/h.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 24, 2006)

Mass departure would be quite photogenic. The first arrivals and 
some candids immediately after that stage could be good. Mixing with crowds and see if you can find a place overlooking the route in the town. 
I like the overhead shots of the TV coverage...you may get something similar from a building in the built up area.

For a typical SLR carry it with a 35mm lens fitted, 
plus a 24mm & a 70-300 tele in the bag too :thumbup:

what camera will you use ?


----------



## spako (May 24, 2006)

I have a Canon 350D with the kit lens 18-55mm, a 70-300mm EF lens, and a 28(?)-70mm EF lens... I almost always carry all of the lenses in my bag, but don't really use the 28-70 very often...I was looking at the sigma 18-200mm lens... maybe sometime I'll buy that lens, seems pretty interesting for what I'm shooting at the moment!

I guess I'll take the day of departure of...so I can see when they start, plus I get the opportunity to go to the "village" of the TDF...


----------

